
Astronomers Confirm Water on Young Gas Giant HR 8799c - herodotus
http://www.sci-news.com/astronomy/astronomers-confirm-water-on-young-gas-giant-hr-8799c.html
======
herodotus
The star is in the constellation Pegasus between Alpha and Beta Pegasi. The
star is magnitude 6 so it is bright enough to be seen easily in any size
telescope or a pair of binoculars. This link will give you the star's details
and its coordinates: [http://simbad.u-strasbg.fr/simbad/sim-
id?protocol=html&Ident...](http://simbad.u-strasbg.fr/simbad/sim-
id?protocol=html&Ident=HR%208799)

